# Big Black Drum



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Caught this behind the Crab Trap in Perdido a couple of hours ago... Also caught a ladyfish that i tried to use for bait before the heron stole the rest of it from me.. Got out one chunk that got stolen by a fish before i could get to it. My girlfriend got her line snapped 3 times tonight, the first and last i am fairly sure were sharks because of the fraying of the line next to the break and the other just broke it at the knot.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Blackie!!!

When I was a kid I used to see 60# fish caught from the Melbourne Causeway. They would be laid out across the walkway on the bridge.

Truly impressive when you were 8 years old and kept 8" white trout from the edges of the same bridge. (Mom wouldn't let us on the bridge unless Grandpa went with us, even then we had to be on our best behaviour... cars were flying by at 45 mph right off the sidewalk).

Sorry for the thread creep, but big black drum bring back memories of my childhood.

Jim


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks... and no problem i enjoy hearing stories about when big fish were plentiful. To be honest this is only the second one i have ever caught and the biggest i have seen in person, i weighed it at about 30lbs before i released it. So i would love to see a 60 pounder... Does anyone on the forum have a picture of one that big???


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

fricken herons! I am constantly battling them lil bastards trying to protect my bait. I downloaded high frequency ringtones on my android phone. Some are like dog whistles, we can't hear them but aminals (yes, aminals) can. I had the idea to try it out the other day when one kept trying to sneak up on where I had my ladyfishes stashed. I turned it on and went through the frequencies. As soon as I switched to one, it took off fast and kept going and going. Not like normal when they just run off out of your range of throwing stuff at them. I have not had a chance to try it again to see if that is repeatable or not but perhaps other folks could test it out as well.


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

i caught these two about a month ago in perdido!! big uns!!


----------

